# Any OGF members that are NRA members?



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm just curious what all a NRA membership entails. I read they offer insurance for you and your firearms. I would like to know what the insurance is all about.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have the free 2500 insurance it only pays off if your hunting or trapping , not sure as to the gun insurance, been a life member for a few yrs. Mike


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I should rejoin no doubt, was little disappointing with repeated calls for more money.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I should rejoin no doubt, was little disappointing with repeated calls for more money.


Ditto x 2. Continual requests for contributions. Like jewelry insurance, firearm insurance is quite expensive no matter where you check.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's just the business side, but, what they do to keep your guns in your hands is an amazing feat on its own, sure glad their here to stand against the anti's for us. Always needing an extra buck, no different than inflation at the grocery, someone has to pay it. I for one will chuck a few bucks their way on occasion just because I want to and yes, they will send propaganda, put out flyers and almost belittle ya into a contribution of sort.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

If you own guns, then you should support the NRA. The NRA does a great deal to protect our 2nd amendment freedoms. You also get some free firearm insurance, discounts on various insurance lines, and a nice magazine.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I should rejoin no doubt, was little disappointing with repeated calls for more money.





Shortdrift said:


> Ditto x 2. Continual requests for contributions.


Email [email protected] or call 800-NRA-3888 and ask to be put on the "Do Not Promote List" and you won't get mail, email or phone calls from them.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

I also just want to mention that if you're on the fence about joining, you can get an Associate Membership for only $10.

https://joinnra.nra.org/join/Associate.aspx

You won't get the magazine or the free hat, and you can't vote in NRA administrative elections with an associate membership. But otherwise there's no difference between an associate membership and a regular membership.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I have been a Life member of the NRA for almost 30 years and just recently upgraded to the Endowment membership level. I am also an NRA Range Safety Officer and NRA Pistol Instructor. I believe that without the NRA in the last 7 years we would have lost most of our guns and there certainly would not be any concealed carry allowed. I feel that anyone who owns a firearm should be an NRA member.

Another benefit, beside the one's mentioned in other posts, is free admission to the NRA Annual Meeting which will be held in Louisville this May. 450,000 square feet of gun porn, seminars, lectures, and all around fun.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I forgot to mention that Shooting USA offers discounted memberships on their website:

http://www.shootingusa.com/LATEST_UPDATES/NRA_news/NRA_Membership/nra_membership.html


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

hard to support all of them,Buckeye firearms association is a good group that is on the local level


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm definitely not on the fence about joining. I was going to join regardless. I was just curious about the insurance. I'd love to support something that helps protect my rights.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Life Member here !


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

angler69 said:


> Life Member here !


I have been a member again for the last few years, I to dropped out because of the constant pleas for money and the fact that my mail box was flooded everyday with mailers from people they sold my info to.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I requested to be put on the "do not promote" list about 5 or 6 years ago. They don't send me anything except the insurance paperwork.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Life member bought a life membership for my son and myself when he was five years old. 28 plus years ago now. A good idea for gun owners. Imho


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Member here. I guess they do good work, especially with the current administration. We'll have another 8 years of uphill battles,so joining is probably a good idea. 

One thing, that magazine is absolutely worthless. I don't hardly even open it anymore.


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

mas5588 said:


> Member here. I guess they do good work, especially with the current administration. We'll have another 8 years of uphill battles,so joining is probably a good idea.
> 
> One thing, that magazine is absolutely worthless. I don't hardly even open it anymore.


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm a life member and send annual contribution to keep th eliberals at bay. Money well spent.


----------

